# Nettoyer la parti Alu



## supergrec (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjours a tous,

Désolé si a question a était posé une dizaine de fois, mais je n'es pas trouvé de solution idéal.

Et surtout j'aurai aimai connaître vos avis et vos retours.

Je souhaiterai donc nettoyer la parti alu du Macbook Pro ( surtout le capot ).

J'ai vue sur certain site qu'il utilise du produit a vitre mais j'ai peur de ça teneur en acide qui risquerai de détérioré le métal.

Je souhaiterai une méthode naturel.

Qu'es ce que vous utilisez ?

Merci a vous.


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, ceci fonctionne parfaitement : https://www.klearscreen.com/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=55


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2011)

Chiffon doux et un peu d'eau ?


----------



## Thiball (10 Septembre 2011)

Nan mais payer un produit spécial Mac pour nettoyer, y'a vraiment des naifs parfois 

Un chiffon, de l'eau et roulez jeunesse !


----------



## supergrec (10 Septembre 2011)

Oui c'est justement pourquoi j'ai ouvert le topic.

Je cherche une solution naturel et efficace.

En ce qui me concerne l'eau ne suffit pas. Non pas parce que mon mac est sale mais parce que je suis très maniaque et que la moindre trace m'énerve profondément ( n'es ce pas la définition du maniaque )


----------



## kiri_le_clown (10 Septembre 2011)

Un peu de vinaigre blanc


----------



## doudee (11 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Moi j'utilise du produit lave-vitre et du sopallin.


----------



## Gilles24 (11 Septembre 2011)

produit à vitre avec chiffon à micro fibre


----------



## ziommm (11 Septembre 2011)

Un produit lave-vitre comme Instanet ne contient rien d'acide, c'est juste de l'alcool, rien de dangereux.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Septembre 2011)

+ qq autres addiitifs, généralement...

mais il demande un produit naturel

à défaut du vinaigre, il y a aussi l'alcool isopropylique, l'avantage, c'est que si ça coule un peu sous le clavier, ça ne risque rien, cet alcool est couramment utilisé pour nettoyer les composants électroniques 

seule précaution: c'est très volatil et inflammable, et il vaut mieux éviter de respirer les vapeurs


----------

